# Pre and Post rain Pomps & Reds!!! 5-11-13



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Well got out this morning for about 30 mins before the rain came. Got one pomp and whiting then went to run errands. Got back out around 12 or so and the fishing went off!! Lost several fish but our total count was 10 pompano 3 to short 1 slot red. Man it was another awesome day with my bro ( onemorecast):thumbup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

My bro


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang dude you got those pomps dialed in!!


----------



## kebookman (Apr 28, 2013)

dang, where did you go? I caught some pomps yesterday out at ft pickens and got totally skunked today...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

E.O.P :thumbup:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

sweet job fellas


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Konz!!!


----------



## Blue Disciple (May 14, 2013)

New to PFF, hoping to bring in some pomps with my dad in the near future. What kind of bait do they seem to be hitting the best? Probably going to be out at Ft. Pickens. Nice haul by the way!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Blue Disciple said:


> New to PFF, hoping to bring in some pomps with my dad in the near future. What kind of bait do they seem to be hitting the best? Probably going to be out at Ft. Pickens. Nice haul by the way!


 sandfleas


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Now that's a nice school of fish...Thanks for the photo's and report!


----------

